# Guild Wars 2: Arenanet späht Spieler PCs aus und sperrt 1500+ Spielaccounts



## PhamNewen (18. April 2018)

*Guild Wars 2: Arenanet späht Spieler PCs aus und sperrt 1500+ Spielaccounts*

Arenanet hat im Clientupdate zum mmo GuildWars 2 am 06.03.2018 unangekündigt Spyware auf die Spieler-PCs geladen welche die auf dem PC aktiv gelaufenen Prozesse gescannt hat und daraufhin wurden 1500+ Accounts gesperrt.

https://de-forum.guildwars2.com/discussion/2893/sperrung-von-spiel-accounts-12-april-2018#latest

Ein User auf Reddit hat das Ganze technisch analysiert:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/8c2j0y/a_technical_analysis_of_the_spyware_arena_used/

Arenanet hat wohl geschaut ob die Spieler irgendwelche Cheatprogramme laufen haben und dann Accounts gesperrt.

Da eine Vielzahl der Spieler zwar angibt tatsächlich solche Tools auf dem PC zu haben diese aber nicht in Verbindung mit GuildWars 2 zu nutzen und Arenanet keine Anfragen beantwortet ob hier überhaupt auf aktives Cheaten geprüft worden ist haben sich nun auf Reddit die ersten Spieler zusammengeschlossen und die entsprechenden Verbraucherschützbehörden eingeschaltet.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/comments/8bxxg6/april_banwave_discussion_appeals_megathread/


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. April 2018)

Ich finde es gut, dass Cheater auf diese Weise gefunden und gebannt werden.

Auch andere Hersteller prüfen auf unzulässige Programme im Speicher. Nur so werden diese "User" gefunden.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. April 2018)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass Cheater auf diese Weise gefunden und gebannt werden.
> 
> Auch andere Hersteller prüfen auf unzulässige Programme im Speicher. Nur so werden diese "User" gefunden.



Jain, es ist zwar so, dass sich viele Publisher von Onlinespielen, allen voran Blizzard, das Recht herausnehmen die Festplatten der Nutzer zu durchsuchen, das große Problem dabei ist, wer überwacht, was die dann alles an Daten dabei einsammeln? Hier müsste tatsächlich eine staatliche Datenschutzbehörde jederzeit Zugriff haben und das überwachen. Sobald mehr als nur Cheatprogramme und ähnliches erfasst werden muss die Behörde einschreiten. 
Solange das nicht gegeben ist, ist die Vorgehensweise der Hersteller NICHT akzeptabel, vertrauen hin oder her.


----------



## Bonkic (18. April 2018)

ich bin jetzt nicht sonderlich bewandert in diesen dingen; aber machen client-basierte anti-cheat-programme nicht schon immer genau das?
wie sollten sie sonst funktionieren?


----------



## PhamNewen (18. April 2018)

hier gehts vor allem um das thema „bestrafung ohne tatkräftige beweise“ und willkür.

arenanet scheint geprüft zu haben welche prozesse zeitgleich mit guildwars2 bei den spieler laufen nicht aber ob cheatprogramme auch tatsächlich mit guildwars2 interagiert haben.

wenn jemand in mein küchenfenster reinschaut und sieht wie ich mein essen mit einem messer zubereite und die polizei ruft werde ich dann eingesperrt weil ich ein messer besitze und deswgen eventuell vielleicht gegebenenfalls ein verbrechen damit begangen habe oder begehen könnte ohne dass hier festgestellt wird ob ich überhaupt etwas getan habe?

sind alle menschen die ein pc besitzen automatisch dem verdacht ausgesetzt online betrüger und hacker zu sein und wenns der polizei gerade danach ist kommt man ins gefängnis und kann sich nicht wehren?

sind alle menschen die ein auto besitzen automatisch zu verhaften weil sie temposünder sein könnten oder bestimmt temposünder sind?

wo ist hier die beweiskräftigkeit?


----------



## Free23 (18. April 2018)

PhamNewen schrieb:


> hier gehts vor allem um das thema „bestrafung ohne tatkräftige beweise“ und willkür.
> 
> arenanet scheint geprüft zu haben welche prozesse zeitgleich mit guildwars2 bei den spieler laufen nicht aber ob cheatprogramme auch tatsächlich mit guildwars2 interagiert haben.
> 
> ...



Ich hätte jetzt eher an diesen Vergleich gedacht:

Jemand sieht in deine Küche und sieht dort eine unregistrierte Schusswaffe.
Daraufhin darfst du nicht mehr bei einem Fußballspiel zuschauen, für welches du dir ein Ticket gekauft hast.

Das ist für mich etwas anderes, als deine Vergleiche - dennoch sehe ich hier auch das Problem! 
So sehr ich Cheater verabscheue ... das geht zu weit.


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (18. April 2018)

> ....dass die Accounts Anfang diesen Jahres in einem Zeitraum von mehreren Wochen eine beträchtliche Anzahl an Stunden zeitgleich mit einem oder mehreren der unten stehenden Programme....



ist ja total logisch das die armen cheater  zu unrecht beschuldigten über Wochen die fraglichen Programme im Autostart hatten aber diese natürlich niemals eingesetzt wurden ..... ich start auch erstmal alle spiele aus meiner Steambibliothek und schließe dann wieder alles was ich am selben tag nicht mehr zocken will .....


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. April 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt nicht sonderlich bewandert in diesen dingen; aber machen client-basierte anti-cheat-programme nicht schon immer genau das?
> wie sollten sie sonst funktionieren?


Die übliche Form ist es nach den "üblichen Verdächtigen" im Speicher/in der Prozessliste zu gucken (vereinfacht ausgedrückt)
Sprich man guckt ob noch andere am Tiscch sitzen, durchsucht aber nicht Deine komplette Wohnung und steckt noch einige Kopien möglicher Beweise ein.


----------



## Fionnghall (20. April 2018)

Servus, mich hat man gesperrt und ich kann 100% ausschließen irgendwelche Programme zu nutzen. Seit 1998 zocke ich online, damals Ultima Online.  In meinem Autostart sind die normalen Programme.  Eine Exe hatte mich stutzig gemacht War aber auch nur der Webcam Client.
Vsnp2uvc hieß das Teil. Da musste ich erst mal googlen was das überhaupt ist.   
_"Der Prozess CameraMonitor Application gehört zur Software CameraMonitor Application der Firma Sonix (松翰科技 :: Sonix Technology Co., Ltd. ::) oder Sonix Technology Co..

Charakteristik: vsnp2uvc.exe ist für Windows nicht notwendig und macht häufig Probleme. Die Datei vsnp2uvc.exe befindet sich im Ordner C:\Windows. Bekannte Dateigrößen unter Windows 10/8/7/XP sind 662016 Bytes (44% aller Vorkommen), 569344 Bytes und 5 weitere Varianten.	https://www.file.net/prozess/vsnp2uvc.exe.html 
Der Prozess hat kein sichtbares Fenster. Sie ist keine Windows System Datei. Die Software startet wenn Windows startet (siehe Registry Schlüssel: MACHINE\Run). Die Datei vsnp2uvc.exe ist von Microsoft digital signiert. Vsnp2uvc.exe kann Eingaben aufzeichnen. Deshalb bewerten wir diese Datei zu 41% als gefährlich; jedoch sollten Sie diese Bewertung auch mit den Mitglieder Meinungen vergleichen._
https://www.file.net/prozess/vsnp2uvc.exe.html

Bisher hat sich Arenanet nicht dazu geäußert. Habe denen alles ausführlich geschrieben, eben auch diese Exe.  Glaube kaum das man durch ein Webcam Client einen Vorteil erlangt. Dazu besitze ich noch nicht mal das Fachwissen. Auch die Programme die Arenanet da genannt hat, hatte ich noch nie installiert. 

Ich spiel GW 2  seit VÖ. Habe jetzt wieder intensiver damit angefangen und insgesamt 120 Euro investiert ( Erweiterung / Gems)  um wieder den Anchluss zu finden.  

Was mich jedoch wundert ist, das die Spieler Anzahl so gering ist und sich keiner vom Support meldet.  Erst durfte man gar keinen Einspruch einlegen, dann plötzlich doch 

https://de-forum.guildwars2.com/discussion/comment/16135#Comment_16135


Vielleicht kann einer von euch versierten Gamern mal sagen welches Programm in meiner Liste da verdächtig ist. Ich zocke zwar viel aber von  Technik hab ich keine Ahnung.  Allerdings kann ich euch Gitarren bauen  

Vielen lieben Dank, Basti 

Hier mal die Liste
Adobe Illustrator CS2	Adobe Systems Inc.	09.12.17	177 MB	12.000.000 
Adobe Photoshop CS2	Adobe Systems, Inc.	09.12.17	177 MB	9.0 
Adobe Premiere Pro 2.0	Adobe Systems, Inc.	09.12.17	2.000.000 
Adobe SVG Viewer 3.0	Adobe Systems, Inc.	09.12.17	3.0 
Alarm & Uhr	Microsoft Corporation	07.04.18	10.1803.614.1000 
App-Installer	Microsoft Corporation	14.11.17	1.0.12894.0 
App-Verbindung	Microsoft Corporation	11.06.17	1.3.3.0 
ASIO4ALL	Michael Tippach	09.12.17	2.13 
Avira	Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG	21.03.18	15,0 MB	1.2.108.24268 
Avira Antivirus	Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG	05.03.18	2,00 GB	15.0.34.27 
CCleaner	Piriform	13.04.18	5.41 
CyberLink PowerRecover	CyberLink Corp.	09.12.17	164 MB	5.7.0.4510 
Discord	Discord Inc.	15.02.18	54,3 MB	0.0.300 
Dropbox	Dropbox, Inc.	14.04.18	199 MB	47.4.74 
Google Chrome	Google Inc.	30.11.15	353 MB	65.0.3325.181 
Groove-Musik	Microsoft Corporation	07.04.18	10.18011.13411.1000 
Guild Wars 2	NCsoft Corporation, Ltd.	09.12.17	
HEVC-Videoerweiterungen vom Gerätehersteller	Microsoft Corporation	22.03.18	1.0.10581.0 
Hilfe anfordern	Microsoft Corporation	09.03.18	10.1706.10602.0 
Host der Store-Benutzeroberfläche	Microsoft Corporation	09.03.18	11802.1802.23001.0 
Intel(R) Management Engine Components	Intel Corporation	03.09.15	11.0.0.1159 
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology	Intel Corporation	30.09.15	14.6.0.1029 
Intel(R) Serial IO	Intel Corporation	30.09.15	30.100.1519.7 
Intel® Security Assist	Intel Corporation	03.09.15	2,36 MB	1.0.0.532 
Java 8 Update 151	Oracle Corporation	13.12.17	99,7 MB	8.0.1510.12 
Kontakte	Microsoft Corporation	07.04.18	10.3.3472.1000 
MAGIX Vandal VST-PlugIn	MAGIX Software GmbH	09.12.17	48,6 MB	1.0.0.0 
MAGIX VariVerb II VST-PlugIn	MAGIX Software GmbH	09.12.17	48,6 MB	1.0.0.0 
MAGIX Vintage Effects Suite	MAGIX Software GmbH	09.12.17	48,6 MB	1.0.0.0 
ME-25 Driver	Roland Corporation	09.12.17	
Mein Office	Microsoft Corporation	15.12.17	17.8830.7600.0 
Microsoft ASP.NET MVC 4 Runtime	Microsoft Corporation	14.05.16	2,47 MB	4.0.40804.0 
Microsoft Office Home and Business 2010	Microsoft Corporation	09.12.17	44,2 MB	14.0.7015.1000 
Microsoft OneDrive	Microsoft Corporation	03.04.18	103 MB	18.044.0301.0006 
Microsoft Solitaire Collection	Microsoft Studios	15.12.17	3.18.12091.0 
Microsoft Store	Microsoft Corporation	06.04.18	11803.1001.6.0 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable	Microsoft Corporation	04.09.15	9,31 MB	8.0.56336 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)	Microsoft Corporation	19.11.15	9,19 MB	8.0.61000 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729	Microsoft Corporation	08.10.17	468 KB	9.0.30729 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17	Microsoft Corporation	02.12.15	10,8 MB	9.0.30729 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161	Microsoft Corporation	10.03.16	10,8 MB	9.0.30729.6161 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022	Microsoft Corporation	20.11.15	7,53 MB	9.0.21022 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729	Microsoft Corporation	08.10.17	452 KB	9.0.30729 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17	Microsoft Corporation	04.09.15	7,53 MB	9.0.30729 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148	Microsoft Corporation	04.09.15	7,55 MB	9.0.30729.4148 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161	Microsoft Corporation	29.11.15	6,89 MB	9.0.30729.6161 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219	Microsoft Corporation	14.05.16	27,7 MB	10.0.40219 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219	Microsoft Corporation	14.05.16	21,0 MB	10.0.40219 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.61030	Microsoft Corporation	09.12.17	17,3 MB	11.0.61030.0 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x64) - 12.0.30501	Microsoft Corporation	09.12.17	20,5 MB	12.0.30501.0 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x86) - 12.0.30501	Microsoft Corporation	09.12.17	17,1 MB	12.0.30501.0 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable (x64) - 14.0.24215	Microsoft Corporation	09.12.17	23,5 MB	14.0.24215.1 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable (x86) - 14.0.24215	Microsoft Corporation	09.12.17	19,5 MB	14.0.24215.1 
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64)	Microsoft Corporation	09.12.17	10,6 MB	10.0.50903 
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010-Tools für Office-Laufzeit (x64) Language Pack - DEU	Microsoft Corporation	09.12.17	10,6 MB	10.0.50903 
Microsoft WLAN	Microsoft Corporation	26.09.16	1.1604.4.0 
MSXML 4.0 SP3 Parser	Microsoft Corporation	02.12.15	5,72 MB	4.30.2100.0 
MSXML 4.0 SP3 Parser (KB2721691)	Microsoft Corporation	04.12.15	5,77 MB	4.30.2114.0 
Native Instruments Kontakt 5	03.09.15	448 MB	
Native Instruments Kontakt 5	Native Instruments	09.12.17	50,2 MB	5.5.1.451 
Native Instruments Service Center	03.09.15	176 MB	
Native Instruments Service Center	Native Instruments	09.12.17	24,3 MB	2.4.4.1428 
NVIDIA 3D Vision Controller-Treiber 390.41	NVIDIA Corporation	13.04.18	390.41 
NVIDIA 3D Vision Treiber 391.35	NVIDIA Corporation	13.04.18	391.35 
NVIDIA GeForce Experience 3.13.1.30	NVIDIA Corporation	13.04.18	3.13.1.30 
NVIDIA Grafiktreiber 391.35	NVIDIA Corporation	13.04.18	391.35 
NVIDIA HD-Audiotreiber 1.3.36.6	NVIDIA Corporation	13.04.18	1.3.36.6 
NVIDIA PhysX-Systemsoftware 9.17.0524	NVIDIA Corporation	08.09.17	407 MB	9.17.0524 
OneNote	Microsoft Corporation	05.04.18	17.9126.21251.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bast3l (20. April 2018)

Fionnghall schrieb:


> ...



Servus, ich kanns dir leider nicht sagen, wollte heute Abend mal wieder einloggen um zu sehen wie es bei mir ist xD

Wenn man Anet kontaktieren will - und zeitnah eine Antwort möchte - ist es besser, den englischen Support anzuschreiben. Die haben mir ein paar mal bei Problemen mit dem Authenticator geholfen (Handy kaputt...). Die sind Welten schneller als der deutsche 'Support'.

Grüße


----------

